# Mozilla Firefox



## Spence (Apr 13, 2006)

'Upgraded' to 1.5.0.1 and now half the buttons on TUG BBS don't work.  For example the _Quote_ button works but the one next to it for the _quick reply_ doesn't.  Any ideas?


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 13, 2006)

I've never used the Quick Reply button before, I always use the Reply one.  But perhaps it has something to do with the A button in the Quick Reply box...seems like somebody once said it did.  I clicked the button next to the Quote button and nothing else, and it worked for me...I'm using Firefox 1.5.0.1 

Fern


----------



## somerville (Apr 13, 2006)

Spence, I use that version of Firefox.  The Quick Reply box is at the bottom of a thread.  If there is only one message on the screen, then clicking the Quick Reply icon doesn't have any effect, as the Quick Reply box is already visible.  With a longer thread, I find clicking the icon will move the page down so that the Quick Reply box appears.  I don't know if that is how the BBS software is supposed to work.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

The 'quick reply' button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does two things:

1) It should take you to the quick reply panel at the bottom of the page.  If you're looking at the last message in the thread such that the quick reply panel is already in view, it may not change your screen at all.

2) When you enter your reply, it 'ties' it to the message you're replying to.  This has zero impact for most of us who are viewing the forum in linear mode, but for those folks using threaded or hybrid mode, they'll see your message in the proper place in the tree.

With our previous version of the vB software, you had to click the 'quick reply' button in a message to use the quick reply entry.  With this version, the quick reply panel is always active, but if you use it WITHOUT first clicking the quick reply button in a message, the board won't know which message you are replying to, and will post it as though it were a reply to the message at the top of the thread, just as if you'd clicked the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button.

As for the rest of the 'half of the buttons' that don't work, Firefox 1.5.0.1 here and everything seems to be working.  Be sure you have javascript enabled (under Tools | Options | Content )


----------



## Spence (Apr 14, 2006)

The quick reply button was just an example of many that are not working... when I hit _Quote_ it takes me to the _Reply to Thread _box but none of the *B* _I_ U or any of the buttons in that row work (using IE right now)


----------



## somerville (Apr 14, 2006)

Spence, Maybe you should try a reinstall.  Also, just after I responded to you, I got a popup message that FireFox had just been upgraded to version 1.5.0.2.


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm usin 1.5.0.2 as well ~~


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 14, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> The quick reply button was just an example of many that are not working... when I hit _Quote_ it takes me to the _Reply to Thread _box but none of the *B* _I_ U or any of the buttons in that row work (using IE right now)



Working fine here with FFox 1.5.0.1 -- been too busy to update to 1.5.0.2.  
See this reply in the '*BBS software update - report problems here*' thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=154063&postcount=14


----------



## Icarus (Apr 14, 2006)

Everythings working for me on 1.5.0.1 till yesterday, now 1.5.0.2

Doug, the upgrade for ff is much easier now. No reinstall necessary anymore. Run it from help/check for updates

-David


----------



## tonyg (Apr 14, 2006)

My upgrade dowloaded automatically and all I had to do was approve the install. All the buttons appear to be working.


----------

